# Never Made Movies that You Wish Had Been Made



## BAYLOR (Sep 8, 2014)

Lots' film idea get proposed , might get to  the script phase and then for one reason or another , end up being done for a variety of reasons. the film never happens.

What never made films would you have liked to haves happen?


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 8, 2014)

The sequel to the the 1951 film The Day The Earth Stood still  which we never got.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Sep 8, 2014)

Vincent Ward's Alien 3...it sounded as though it could have been a classic.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 8, 2014)

Cat's Cradle said:


> Vincent Ward's Alien 3...it sounded as though it could have been a classic.



How did his version differ from the David Fincher film that we ended up with?


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh, it differed in sooo many ways, BAYLOR! Here is the Wikipedia link that explains some of this...you will be amazed by what might have been!!  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_3#Vincent_Ward.27s_.22Wooden_Monastery.22


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 8, 2014)

Cat's Cradle said:


> Oh, it differed in sooo many ways, BAYLOR! Here is the Wikipedia link that explains some of this...you will amazed by what might have been!!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_3#Vincent_Ward.27s_.22Wooden_Monastery.22



Sounded amazing I  agree with you, thats the film we should have got .


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 8, 2014)

There was talk of a Thomas Covenant film for a while but it never seemed to get beyond just talk. I think the first six books might be worthy of coverage (probably better as a miniseries) but not the final four.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 8, 2014)

Foxbat said:


> There was talk of a Thomas Covenant film for a while but it never seemed to get beyond just talk. I think the first six books might be worthy of coverage (probably better as a miniseries) but not the final four.



I think That would work far better as a miniseries or tv series then it would as a film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 9, 2014)

Robert Zemekis's  CGI  of Yellow Submarine. I would love to have seen that one happen.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 9, 2014)

Julian May's _Saga Of The Exiles _would be good


----------



## clovis-man (Sep 9, 2014)

One that's on just about everyone's list of "if only..." movies: Arthur C. Clarke's *Rendezvous With Rama*

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Arthur-CClarkes-Rendezvous-with-Rama-2013-Film/205959659443325

And, yes, I've owned and played the game.


----------



## Chris Guillory (Sep 9, 2014)

I wish *Wizard's First Rule* was done properly.  As in a movie and not a bad series.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 9, 2014)

*The Demolished Man* was supposed to be done by Brian De Palma, but never happened.

I'm also still waiting for someone to make *Dune* into a film.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Sep 9, 2014)

BAYLOR said:


> Robert Zemekis's  CGI  of Yellow Submarine.



Oh Gods NO!  Really?  Why?


----------



## Michael Colton (Sep 9, 2014)

Vince W said:


> *The Demolished Man* was supposed to be done by Brian De Palma, but never happened.
> 
> I'm also still waiting for someone to make *Dune* into a film.



Was this not done already?

As for myself, I both want and do not want a Neuromancer film. It has been talked about off and on for so many years that it is likely to happen at some point. At several times, different producers and directors have been attached to the project and then you hear nothing more about it. But I do worry that I will hate it when they do finally make it.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 9, 2014)

I have the same feelings about Neuromancer.

I was being sarky about Dune. I know they made the film, it just wasn't as good as it should have been.


----------



## Chris Guillory (Sep 9, 2014)

In regards to *Dune,* was the mini series closer to the book?  I think it was on HBO with William Hurt.


----------



## Michael Colton (Sep 9, 2014)

Vince W said:


> I have the same feelings about Neuromancer.
> 
> I was being sarky about Dune. I know they made the film, it just wasn't as good as it should have been.



Ah, alright. My snarkometer is a bit off.


----------



## clovis-man (Sep 9, 2014)

Chris Guillory said:


> In regards to *Dune,* was the mini series closer to the book?  I think it was on HBO with William Hurt.


 
 It was a SyFy channel vehicle. And they also did a *Children of Dune* sequel. And, yes, William Hurt played the part of Duke Leto. The sequel featured Susan Sarandon. But neither could save them. Although sticking closer to the text than The Lynch film, these films still couldn't capture the soul of the work. But don't take my word for it. See for yourself:









 
Many dream of a perfect "remake":





 
But even vision alone can be badly flawed. I'm passimistic.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 10, 2014)

Arthur C. Clark's *     Childhoods End*  There have been a number of attempts to bring this to the big screen but so far not got beyond the script stage.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 10, 2014)

The  * At The Mountains of Madness    *that Del toro wanted to make.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 22, 2014)

*Rendezvous With Rama  * at one point Morgan Freeman was to be in the proposed film. But the project never came to pass.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Sep 23, 2014)

Just to cheat a little I would like to include just about every film Orson Welles started to make and didn't finish (and those re-edited outwith his control) - especially his aborted attempt to bring _Dead Calm_ to the screen:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Deep_(unfinished_film)


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2014)

Foxbat said:


> Julian May's _Saga Of The Exiles _would be good




Indeed.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 26, 2014)

The sequel to the Day The Earth Stood Still we were supposed to get it back in the 70's


----------



## austin_cambridge (Jan 3, 2015)

Enid Blyton's Magic Faraway Tree books.  We've now got the technology to make them but I have a feeling they will stuff them up....especially as there are now 'politically correct' versions of the books.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 4, 2015)

austin_cambridge said:


> Enid Blyton's Magic Faraway Tree books.  We've now got the technology to make them but I have a feeling they will stuff them up....especially as there are now 'politically correct' versions of the books.



Hollywood love to re imagine books.


----------



## Nechtan (Jan 8, 2015)

Robert Holdstock's Mythago Wood and China Mieville's Perdido Street Station would make great movies.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 29, 2015)

Guillermo Del Toro's version of *At the Mountains Of Madness *


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Jan 29, 2015)

I'd love to see Larry Niven's _Ringworld_ done on the big screen. That's a story that _needs_ a big screen.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 8, 2015)

Bizmuth said:


> I'd love to see Larry Niven's _Ringworld_ done on the big screen. That's a story that _needs_ a big screen.



 It would epic no question.  I think Christopher Nolan would be the right director for this one.


----------



## tf_y (Feb 9, 2015)

Though I know this plot has been filmed already several times, I still feel like there is still no good movie about it. I'd love to see a good movie in which the protagonist wakes up in the morning and is the only man left on earth.
All movies existing fail with the plot development, imho. ...


----------



## JunkMonkey (Feb 9, 2015)

tf_y said:


> Though I know this plot has been filmed already several times, I still feel like there is still no good movie about it. I'd love to see a good movie in which the protagonist wakes up in the morning and is the only man left on earth.
> All movies existing fail with the plot development, imho. ...



Including _The Quite Earth_ and _The World, the Flesh and the Devil_?


----------



## tf_y (Feb 12, 2015)

JunkMonkey said:


> Including _The Quite Earth_ and _The World, the Flesh and the Devil_?



Well, The Quiet Earth (I assume you meant that) is in my opinion exaclty the fault. All that government and survivors stuff .. I don't like it.

As a matter of fact I did not know The World, the Flesh and the Devil. I will have a look. Though it's very old. But I'm curious.


----------



## Remedy (Feb 12, 2015)

tf_y said:


> Though I know this plot has been filmed already several times, I still feel like there is still no good movie about it. I'd love to see a good movie in which the protagonist wakes up in the morning and is the only man left on earth.
> All movies existing fail with the plot development, imho. ...



Does your idea of it end up like Castaway in an urban environment? I would like to see that... Hell, even use Hanks again! Though, I am legend, did it well... Apart from the zombies and other humans showing up.

I'd like to see a film version of the video game, Deus Ex. I'm sure they talked about it at some point.

Edit: I found the wiki entry on the Deus Ex film:

A film adaptation based on the game was originally announced in May 2002 by Columbia Pictures. The movie was being produced by Laura Ziskin, along with Greg Pruss attached with writing the screenplay. Peter Schlessel, president of production for Columbia Pictures, and Paul Baldwin, president of marketing for Eidos Interactive, stated that they were confident in that the adaptation would be a successful development for both the studios and the franchise.[112] In March 2003, during an interview with Greg Pruss, he informed IGN that the character of JC Denton will be "a little bit filthier than he was in the game." He further stated that the script was shaping up to be darker in tone than the original game.[113] Although a release date was scheduled for 2006, the film never got past the scripting stage.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Feb 12, 2015)

tf_y said:


> Well, The Quiet Earth (I assume you meant that) is in my opinion exaclty the fault. All that government and survivors stuff .. I don't like it.
> 
> As a matter of fact I did not know The World, the Flesh and the Devil. I will have a look. Though it's very old. But I'm curious.



Oi! Less of the 'very' if you please!  I was born the year it was released!  (Which would probably explain the dodgy typign - I did indeed mean _The Quite Earth_).  The protagonist waking up and finding he/she is the only person left is a real favourite trope of mine and I think _The Quiet Earth _and _The World, the Flesh and the Devil_ are my favourite treatments of it on screen* both being loosely based on that granddaddy of the 'Last Man' subgenre_ The Purple Cloud _by M. P. Shiel.  I'm not sure what you mean by 'all that government and survivors stuff' though.  Are we talking about the same film?


----------

